# [RISOLTO] Errori al boot

## neretux

Ho installato gentoo x86 sewguendo il manuale, ma al boot si ferma in questo punto:

```
VFS: unable to mount root fs via nfs, trying floppy

VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER
```

 premo Enter e si blocca in questo altro punto:

```

Call trace:

....

....

[<c1024a36>] kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
```

 dove al posto dei puntini escono altri messaggi simili all'ultimo.

Suggerimenti?

Devo reinstallare tutto?Last edited by neretux on Thu Sep 30, 2010 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

hai abilitato nel kernel il supporto al boot da rete, che a te non serve.

dovresti togliere l'opzione Root file system on nfs e riconsultare i manuali ufficiali per la configurazione del kernel.

----------

## neretux

Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Farò come suggerito, solo come faccio a sapere quali impostazioni settare? Sono talmente tante che di molte mi è oscuro il significato ed è per questo che ho sbagliato. Se le lascio intatte come me le da lui, sbaglio?

----------

## cloc3

 *neretux wrote:*   

> solo come faccio a sapere quali impostazioni settare? Sono talmente tante ...

 

niente paura. è giusto che all'inizio sia così, e fai bene a chiedere.

il tuo errore è nella compilazione del kernel.

che comincia con il comando cd /usr/src/linux ;make menuconfig.

devi navigare nella sezione File Systems -> Network File Systems.

nfs  è un tecnologia per accedere alle risorse dati di un server remoto.

a te, in avvio, non serve. quindi è sufficiente compilare il client come modulo, anzichè incorporarlo nel kernel.

digita una m sulla linea NFS client support.

quindi ricompila e affronta gli eventuali problemi successivi.

----------

## neretux

Come faccio a ricompilare se si blocca a quel punto e non mi permette di loggarmi?

----------

## k01

utilizzi un livecd, monti la partizione e poi chroot, come seguendo l'handbook durante l'installazione

----------

## neretux

Allora ho fatto così considerando che la mia root è /dev/hda3

1. avviato livecd

2. da terminale:

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

ho tolto i settaggi come consigliato poi 

```

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

exit 

cd

umount /mnt/gentoo

reboot
```

Al riavvio si ferma sempre allo stesso punto:

```
List of all partitions:

No filesystem could mount root, tried: reiserfs ext3 ext2 vfat msdos iso9960 jfs xfs

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1

Call trace:

....

....

kernel-thread_helper+0x6/0x10
```

Come risolvo?

----------

## k01

```
not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0) 
```

di solito è perchè non hai incluso nel kernel il supporto al tuo controller sata/pata.

----------

## neretux

Ora provo come mi hai detto, speriamo bene. I passaggi che faccio per ottenere il chroot sono esatti?

----------

## neretux

Sei un grande!   :Very Happy:   Settando tutte le voci sata/pata opportune ho bypassato il problema, ma ora ne esce un altro:

```
fsck: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda3. 

The superblock couldn't be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valide and it really contains an ext2 filesystem(and not swap or nfs or something else) then the superblock is corrupt and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

- Filesystem could not fixed :(
```

Che posso fare?

----------

## neretux

Provo ad eseguire e2fsck come suggerisce il messaggio, ma quando avvio il livecd per acquisire il chroot mie sce questo messaggio:

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

hda: ide_dma_sff_timer_expiry: DMA status (0x61)

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 {DriverReady Seekcomplete DataRequest}

hda: possibily failed opcode: ox25
```

Che vuol dire?

----------

## cloc3

può essere che il sistema veda la tua partizione come sda3.

dipende sempre da alcune impostazioni del kernel che possono essere differenti rispetto al cd.

do per scontato che tu abbia formattato con ext3.

----------

## neretux

Ma io ho formattato con ext3, comunque come potrei cambiarle queste impostazioni e dove??

----------

## cloc3

 *neretux wrote:*   

> Ma io ho formattato con ext3, comunque come posso risolvere per e2fsck?

 

ops. quando ho risposto non avevo letto la tua ultima, che hai pubblicato appena un minuto prima.

effettivamente c'è qualcosa di strano. ma sembra a livello hardware.

prova comunque a lanciare e2fsck -n /dev/hda3, per vedere come reagisce.

l'opzione -n esegue il controllo in sola lettura.

----------

## xdarma

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

hda: ide_dma_sff_timer_expiry: DMA status (0x61)

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 {DriverReady Seekcomplete DataRequest}

hda: possibily failed opcode: ox25
```

Il disco fisso è "sano"?

Nel caso ti sembrasse poco affidabile, puoi fare un controllo veloce dello stato del disco da live con:

```
smartctl -a /dev/hda
```

----------

## neretux

Andato! Ho reinstallato tenendo conto dei vs. preziosi consigli e sono arrivato al login. Non metto Risolto perchè vorrei tenerlo aperto il thread per altra necessità del boot.

Grazie a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *neretux wrote:*   

>  Non metto Risolto perchè vorrei tenerlo aperto il thread per altra necessità del boot.
> 
> 

 

invece, secondo me, sarebbe meglio mettere risolto.

perché il nuovo eventuale problema di boot avrà certamente una natura diversa.

piuttosto, raccontaci un po' meglio come è andata.

ti assicuro che, appena ho letto quella roba con il dma ho pensato male. ma si sembrava assurdo dare per morto l'hd, perché le cose che dicevi di avere fatto potevano essere sbagliate, ma non di certo letali.

qual'è stato il modo esatto con cui hai recuperato il disco?

----------

## neretux

Ho risolto rifacendo tutta l'installazione daccapo seguendo il manuale, ma il fatto è che questo messaggio al boot mi esce ancora:

```
hda: ide_dma_sff_timer_expiry: DMA status (0x61)

hda: DMA timeout error

hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 {DriverReady Seekcomplete DataRequest}

hda: possibily failed opcode: ox25
```

 anche se riesce ad andare avanti fino a farmi arrivare al login (testuale perchè la grafica tipo X e DM non ne ho ancora installati).

E' preoccupante? Che posso fare? Devo abilitare il DMA tramite il menuconfig?

----------

## cloc3

 *neretux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' preoccupante? Che posso fare?

 

se hai ottenuto un'installazione funzionante non è preoccupante, perché il guasto non è hardware.

ma è chiaro che i tuoi accessi al disco sono almeno 10 volte più lenti del necessario.

è sicuramente un problema di configurazione del kernel.

ma non sono sicuro esattamente cosa dirti, perché mi sto facendo alcune domande sul tuo sistema, che non conosco.

un modo utile per uscirne bene può essere consultare questo topic.

mi chiedo anche se il tuo computer, come oramai tutti i computer attuali, supporti l'ahci.

in questo caso, sarebbe bene abilitarlo nel bios e compilare built-in (risposta y) il relativo driver.

bada, però, che in quel caso il dispositivo che sei abituato a chiamare /dev/hda3 sarebbe riconosciuto come /dev/sda3.

----------

## neretux

Farò le verifiche che mi hai indicato e ti farò sapere. Grazie.

----------

